# Dendrobates auratus eggs



## iknowkungfu (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Just need abit of advise, my auratus laid some eggs last week, 9 in total but 7 are developing good, they are at the tiny tapole
stage. When they were laid and after the male did his business I put them into a container to rare them myself so would have better
luck with the numbers...so far so good.
Now after I took the the eggs out i noticed the two frogs always are in the bromileda now to my suprise they laid another 8 eggs all are
fertile, based on how the others developed.
How my questions is should i leave these in the viv and let the parents rare them, if I take them out will they lay another cluch, im abit
worried that might stress the frogs out by getting their act together to lay another cluch.
Also if I leave them in if I put a small water dish will the male carry them to the dish?
Any suggestions what to feed the tapoles when they hatch, first time, I know you can get specific food for them, is it worth it
or just use fish food?

cheers


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

iknowkungfu said:


> Hi Just need abit of advise, my auratus laid some eggs last week, 9 in total but 7 are developing good, they are at the tiny tapole
> stage. When they were laid and after the male did his business I put them into a container to rare them myself so would have better
> luck with the numbers...so far so good.
> Now after I took the the eggs out i noticed the two frogs always are in the bromileda now to my suprise they laid another 8 eggs all are
> ...


If you take the new eggs out more than likely they will lay another clutch, however some pairs do lay several clutches over a short time period while tending previous ones. If you put a water source they should transport the tads. I feed my tads a high protein fish flake food and the do fine. Good luck, Bill


----------



## Goji (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you have to feed the tads even if you leave them in the tank for the parents to take care off? The reason I'm asking....I think my pair is getting busy. I have no experience with breeding so I'm really nervous.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

What species?

If you're saying auratus, like the first guy, then you'll want to feed the tads or have them in a body of water w/ some algae and detritus (dead flies). You can supplement them w/ spirulina and tad food or a high protein fish food like Ocean Nutrition. 

For egg feeders (facultative = non-obligate), they will probably lay eggs for their tads to eat depending on the species, and whether the parents know what they're doing yet... hit or miss... Luckily fruit flies like to drown in the water and give the tads plenty to munch on.

-brett


----------



## Goji (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes auratus, I found eggs today. Do I need to add water into the dish now? I'm sorry for the silly ???? but this all happened unexpectedly...no clue what I'm doing. I guess I just don't wanna do something wrong.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

How To Care for Poison Dart Tadpoles: Video Series | eHow.com

This is a great video series. If you can't get it by double clicking it, just google it. Very informative! Hope this helps.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

or even... 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html

check out the care sheet section of the forum! its great. then if you have more in depth questions after you get the basics, you can come here or go to the species sections. good luck! congrats on the first eggs.

-brett


----------



## Goji (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you so much guys


----------

